# Now who planing next year Christmas



## SmithDoor (Dec 26, 2012)

Who is planing on make Christmas gifts use your hobby tools
I am looking for items to make. 

Dave


----------



## Gordo (Dec 26, 2012)

You should broaden your scope here, that is sex?, age?, wood? metal?
Just a thought.
Gordo


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a couple of gifts from Xmas Past.
This is a puzzle, it has 7 pieces, SS and about 8 hours of work, The joy was in the giving, and finding out my BIL worked on it for 3 days before he got it.







This is a Cannon which fires 10ga BP Blanks, I made a second on for my brother, but left the ouside turning undone, I just bored it, and made and threaded the muzzle and breech pieces. He needed a project. SS 2.75"D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 26, 2012)

This an open ended question with possibly hundreds of answers. As gordon suggested maybe more information to narrow the parameters. 

I have done Pen and pencil sets for adults and late teens. Brass candle sticks from castings for the wife.

have made but not gifted doll house miniature candle sticks. 







Rudy Kouhoupt had nutcracker plans out. guys have made burr puzzles.
I have made and gifted iron scroll shelves for wedding gifts. 







And you can always make a model steam engine!!!!!!!!

Tin


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 26, 2012)

I do know there are hundreds of possibility. All life I just went out and purchase gift never thought making till my wife ask about making gift. Now what, let go for thousand of possibility's. I will narrow by say no fireares and no machinist tools. But they can be made using machine tools or wood tools. 

Dave



Tin Falcon said:


> This an open ended question with possibly hundreds of answers. As gordon suggested maybe more information to narrow the parameters.
> 
> I have done Pen and pencil sets for adults and late teens. Brass candle sticks from castings for the wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 28, 2012)

I've made a finger treadle 'engine' for my Dad, just need to pretty it up before I give it to him. My wife likes it that much that I'll have to make one for her birthday too!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 28, 2012)

These in assorted colors and materials. 







Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 28, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> These in assorted colors and materials.


 
I bought some corian pen blanks as a source of insulating material for spark plugs and it has got me thinking about trying to make some pens. Is it difficult to find the hardware for them?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 28, 2012)

There are several suppiers in the USA do not know about ausrailia or nZ or other perts of the world for that matter just Google pen kits. 
I have purchased supplies from these two
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-kits.html?gclid=CLPR_JijvrQCFQ-e4AodMjEAyA



http://www.woodcraft.com/category/1001056/pen-kits.aspx

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 28, 2012)

Try here:

http://www.timberbits.com/
A one man show company in Sydney. 
Tin


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you Tin site look good 
I will post all that find later next year for ever one to use for gifts. 

Dave


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Tin. You've given me the kick in the pants I needed to take the plunge and give it a go. I'll be ordering my parts today.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 29, 2012)

cogsy:

You are welcome all  I did was show a very fuzzy photo of a tidbit of my work( I probably have made something near a hundred sets over the years, lost count) 
and did a google search for pen kits in Australia. Something  you could have done. 
but looking forward to the results. 

a few hints 
1) do not drill thought the corian. drill mostly through then cut off the end of the blank. Parbolic bits are great here deep hole application. 

2) care and slow feed near the end of a cut on the lathe and not too deep .
3) debur ,very slight radius on the edges of the decorative tube . let the wife feel the parts before assembly 
 a good pen feels good in the hand . sharp edges of the parts do not feel good. 
Any questions ask. 

Smith hope you do not feel I am hijacking here . figure these tips will help you if you do pens as well.
Tin


----------



## wm460 (Dec 29, 2012)

MachineTom said:


> Here is a couple of gifts from Xmas Past.
> This is a puzzle, it has 7 pieces, SS and about 8 hours of work, The joy was in the giving, and finding out my BIL worked on it for 3 days before he got it.
> 
> 
> ...



I love your cannon, well done. Wish I had the skill to do this.
Would I be able to have the plans for the puzzle please.


----------



## starnovice (Dec 29, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> These in assorted colors and materials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tin,
Do you make these for the Freedom Pens program?

Pat


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 29, 2012)

Actualy never heard of the freedom pens project http://freedompens.org/
but just checked out there web site. I need to make a few pens again has been a while. 

I made for family and friends as gifts and sold some to pay for supplies. the ones I made pretty well paid for my original shop equipment mini lathe belt sander and band saw.
Tin


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have photos of making the pens and how does it take.

Dave



Tin Falcon said:


> Actualy never heard of the freedom pens project http://freedompens.org/
> but just checked out there web site. I need to make a few pens again has been a while.
> 
> I made for family and friends as gifts and sold some to pay for supplies. the ones I made pretty well paid for my original shop equipment mini lathe belt sander and band saw.
> Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 30, 2012)

Smith I do not have photos but can set some up. 
I started a new thread here for more info on pen making. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f16/pen-pencil-turning-101-a-19707/#post204743
Tin


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you


Dave



Tin Falcon said:


> Smith I do not have photos but can set some up.
> I started a new thread here for more info on pen making.
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f16/pen-pencil-turning-101-a-19707/#post204743
> Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2013)

A couple of years ago I did 4 in 1 screwdrivers with turned handles. 
kind of like this





photo from rockler . they have kits others may as well. 
Tin


----------



## starnovice (Jan 1, 2013)

I like this Tin.  What did you do for the screw driver shaft?

Pat


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2013)

It is a kit all the needed parts except the wood for the handle come in the pack.
Tin


----------



## starnovice (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you I will look for it.
Pat


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2013)

Kit here :
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22115
And they have extra bits for versatility. 





Tin


----------



## lennardhme (Jan 1, 2013)

Carba Tec in Australia. They have a massive range of hardware accessories, particularly for woodies.


----------

